# An Englishman...



## edd666999 (Aug 1, 2012)

An Englishman, a Frenchman, a ravishing blonde and a homely brunette....

...are sharing a compartment on a train as it winds its way through the Alps. Every now and then the train passes through a tunnel, during which time the compartment is plunged into complete darkness. On one such occasion, a ringing slap is heard and as the train passes back into daylight, the Frenchman is rubbing his sore, red cheek.
The brunette thinks 'I bet that dirty Frenchman fondled the blonde and she struck the pervert.'
The blonde thinks 'I bet that filthy Frenchman was looking to grope me in the dark, mistook the dowdy brunette for me and she slapped the beast.'
The Frenchman thinks 'I bet that perfidious Englishman touched up the blonde in the dark and she slapped me by mistake.'
The Englishman thinks 'I can't wait for another tunnel so I can slap that French twat again.'


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## pete_slim (Nov 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:twisted:


----------



## mattyallen13 (Nov 27, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## sanj (Apr 7, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## fade2blackuk (Jul 5, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol:


----------

